# Meet my best friend Chuck :)



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Meet my best friend Chuck.

I only get him at the end of the month but can't wait!!


----------



## Esmesmom (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!! :luv


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Such a huge head! But SO cute!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are a few more photo's


----------



## Esmesmom (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwwwwwww, you are so lucky. I'm jealous! Haha. When will you get him or do you have him already?


----------



## JillianSwift (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, what a fluffy ball of sweetness!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Esmesmom said:


> Awwwwwwww, you are so lucky. I'm jealous! Haha. When will you get him or do you have him already?



I'm only getting him at the end of this month, seems like its taking forever.

These photo's were taken when I went to visit him.

What cats do you have?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a precious face! He looks like kitty cotten candy!
No wonder you can't wait to get him.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart :heart :heart He's sooooooooo cute...


----------



## Esmesmom (Nov 1, 2009)

asterix09 said:


> Esmesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwww, you are so lucky. I'm jealous! Haha. When will you get him or do you have him already?
> ...



A two year old tabby. She's only been with us for 5 days but she's puuurfect )


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Soooo sweet!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Chuck is adorable! What breed is he? Are you getting him from a breeder?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Chuck! Can he come visit me? _Pleeeeaaaasssssseeeee_? 
He looks beautiful. Is he as soft as he looks?


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! And beautiful eyes! I bet he grows up to be great at giving those very serious and demanding cat stares!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

How CUTE!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

October said:


> Chuck is adorable! What breed is he? Are you getting him from a breeder?


He is a Chinchilla. Yes I am getting him from a breeder (Hanlie Basson).

The breeder is such a passionate person and so good at heart. I think she has 6 cats and she competes as well.

She breeds with another lady by the name of Alida Delport.

Here is a link to the breeders website that I'm getting Chuck from http://finesse.ad.co.za/index.htm

These cats are really amazing when they are fully grown, really stunning looking wise


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hello Chuck! Can he come visit me? _Pleeeeaaaasssssseeeee_?
> He looks beautiful. Is he as soft as he looks?



He's even softer 

The amazing thing about these cats is that they actually bot a big cat at all but when they grow up they are so furry that they look big. When you pick them up you can actually feel how small the body is.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hello Chuck! Can he come visit me? _Pleeeeaaaasssssseeeee_?
> He looks beautiful. Is he as soft as he looks?





asterix09 said:


> He's even softer
> The amazing thing about these cats is that they actually bot a big cat at all but when they grow up they are so furry that they look big. When you pick them up you can actually feel how small the body is.


I don't believe you. Please send him to me and I shall conduct some "petting tests" to determine just how soft he is.  

I bet he feels wonderful. How big do they get? Between 9-11 pounds? Most of our cats are about 13#, with some weighing more and less, but 11-13 seems to be the range of weight for our kitties. The smallest we've had was 6# and the largest was 18#.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> [quote="Heidi n Q":333a2rfg]Hello Chuck! Can he come visit me? _Pleeeeaaaasssssseeeee_?
> He looks beautiful. Is he as soft as he looks?





asterix09 said:


> He's even softer
> The amazing thing about these cats is that they actually bot a big cat at all but when they grow up they are so furry that they look big. When you pick them up you can actually feel how small the body is.


I don't believe you. Please send him to me and I shall conduct some "petting tests" to determine just how soft he is.  

I bet he feels wonderful. How big do they get? Between 9-11 pounds? Most of our cats are about 13#, with some weighing more and less, but 11-13 seems to be the range of weight for our kitties. The smallest we've had was 6# and the largest was 18#.[/quote:333a2rfg]

HAHA!!!! :lol: 

Yes you are correct but also fall under 9 pounds, i think it depends on the breeding pair.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're breaking my heart that you are laughing at me! :lol: Come on, now. Don't make me cry. Send Chuck to me for a "pet-test". I'll return him. _I promise._ :wink 

:?: Are you jumping out of your skin with anticipation? :?:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohhh my he's a stunning kitten! 

Congratulations to the both of you, I hope you have a long and wonderful life together! 

You must post pictures when he arrives! 

 Fran


----------



## Lacie (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, what a perfect, gorgeous little boy! :luv 
More pics upon his arrival are necessary!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> You're breaking my heart that you are laughing at me! :lol: Come on, now. Don't make me cry. Send Chuck to me for a "pet-test". I'll return him. _I promise._ :wink
> 
> :?: Are you jumping out of your skin with anticipation? :?:


I really can't wait!!

The thing is now, that I know I will only be getting him at the end of the months its making the weeks go by so so slowly 

Can't wait to buy him all his stuff, he's going to be spoilt


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Fran said:


> Ohhh my he's a stunning kitten!
> 
> Congratulations to the both of you, I hope you have a long and wonderful life together!
> 
> ...


I will definetly be posting more pics of him when he arrives, so watch this space!! 

14 days left people!!!!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

4 more days till Chuck finally arrives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

And the countdown begins! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you very much..

I will be sure to post pictures when he arrives 

man, i can't wait!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

YOU! are gonna be jumping outta your skin for the next few days! :lol: 

Got everything you need?
Litterbox?
Litter?
Scoop?
Catfood?
Bowls?
Toys?
Room set up?


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Going to get all the things I need today.

Only thing is that I need to make him a bed, as I am saving up for a really nice bed for him.

Any ideas on how to make a nice comfy bed?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 11, 2009)

Another white furball


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

asterix09 said:


> Any ideas on how to make a nice comfy bed?


Oh no!! Don't spend much on a bed! Cats use their beds in reverse proportion to how much you spend on it.
If you spend $1000.00 your cat won't even smell it. If you take a used newspaper and throw it in a box your cat will love it. Thats just the way they are.  :lol:


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Gaaahhh! Cuteness overload, must resist all temptation!!! :lol: 

I love fluffy cats, can't get enough of them, please send him here, I must pet him!!! This is too much!!! :luv :lol: 
Gizmo is soft, but obviously Chuck is softer just by looking at him.

Katlover is right, cheaper is better, especially when you get them a toy, and they prefer to play with the box. :wink: 

Congrats on the new addition, I am indeed so happy for you to be getting Chuck.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone really do appreciate all the advice. I guess I'm going to make him a bed  Maybe save up for Chuck to have a future friend instead 

I will post more pictures when he arrives and i think he's going to get fluffier and fluffier as he gets older. Also the breeder told me that when the males get neutered they produce some hormone which makes their fur even thicker!!!! So in some cases depending on how thick it really gets, in the summer months they have to go in for a snip as they get too hot. When I went to see Chuck for the first time, one of the breeders males had had a little haircut, shame he looked so tiny :lol: 

Any tips on what to do when bringing Chuck into his new home? I mean it will be new territory for him, so would it be best to leave him to explore a bit?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Depending on the kitty...
Some kitties are *very* confident and can handle change to a new environment with ease. Some do not. In those cases, I think it is best to give the kitten ONE ROOM to familiarize itself with and grow confident in while getting to know you. As the new kitty trusts you more and more, and then begins to show an interest in what-is-on-the-other-side-of-the-door, you can expand his 'territory' one room at a time, as he feels comfortable, until eventually he has free-roam of the entire home.
Best of luck with Chuck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great, thanks so much Heidi, have jotted those pointers down.

Do kittens sleep a lot, or is that also depending on the kitten?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kittens (and cats) sleep a lot. The difference, is usually when a kitten is awake it is playing/running Full Speed Ahead! while a cat may quietly lounge around and exhibit the occasional burst of Evening Crazies, Zoomies or Rocket-Butt. Kittens are usually eat, litterbox, sleep and play at RocketButt speed. 

I like to give new kittens/cats a safe-room and a safe-cave, a place they can curl up in and feel safe and secure, but that I can have access to in an emergency. I have used cardboard boxes with entrance holes cut in them and a towel inside, large-ish cat carriers with towels inside and a towel draped over the top to make a 'cave' or a brand new litterbox hood resting on a bathmat.


----------



## acueto7982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Such a cutie pie!!! :luv


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Heidi.

Chuck comes with a blanket and some toys.

With kittens is it better to train them when they so small. The breeder will train Chuck to do the following:

Use his litter box
Bathing
Brushing

Is it still necessary for me to continue these routines when he is still small so that by the time Chuck has grown up he will still be used to them? I don't want to not do them when I get him and for him to "forget"? I know the litter training will stay forever (well I hope ) but regarding the other routines I'm worried that he will forget them and in turn become aggressive when he is older?

I hope this makes sense


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe most cats are able to litter-train very easily, because it is instinctual for them to bury and hide their presence. The problem with kittens having accidents, is they are like toddlers who do not wish to interrupt their play to go to the potty, so will stay and do whatever it is they were doing until they are so uncomfortable they *have* to go, so they just go wherever they are, if they are too far from the litterbox. This is also a reason why I like to keep kittens in smaller 'territories' until they are old enough to know to go to the litterbox before it becomes urgent.

Bathing, I don't feel cats need to be bathed, though some people prefer to do it. If you want to bathe Chuck regularly, you will have to *do it* regularly so that he grows to accept having it done as he grows older and more able to resist. Same with brushing. I have been very lucky that all of my long haired kitties LOVE the brush and come running when I show it to them. Try to not let him play with the brush, but slowly get him used to being gently brushed, slowly increasing the amount of time he is groomed and how/where you can brush him all over his body.
*another thing to consider; the way you pet him will affect how his coat snarls or mats. _The most common areas are behind the ears and on the rump, just before the tail. Also, long haired kitties can get matts behind their elbows and sometimes at the backs of their legs, especially if they are not super-neat with their bathroom habits._
Try not to ruffle your fingers back/forth or swirling in circles in his fur. Stroke in the same direction as hair growth, or make sort of scratching motions with your fingers, but always rake your fingers through the fur like you are making wiggle-y lines, not scratching in one spot.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

You are full of great advice 

My breeder suggested to me that I will need to brush Chuck known again, and I should bath him, but not regularly (once a year or so depending on how he smells, but will make his coat look great).

Back to your litter advice, so you are saying that if the room is too big it will be difficult for him to find the litter box, so therefore he will go anywhere when he is desperate?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I think I know a lot, but I hope I don't come across as a know-it-all.  These are just things I've learned through my experiences with our own cats/kittens and foster-kitties.

As for the litterbox thing, I don't think it is so much a problem of the room being too large, it is one of *maturity* of the kitten and how well it is able to acknowledge its' bathroom urges and interrupt its' play to actually _stop playing_ and take care of business. There are times when kittens could be playing on the other side of the house from the litterbox and will get caught short because they don't want to stop playing, so they go wherever they happen to be. Heck, I've even had a litter of kittens (_always kept in my master bathroom when I am sleeping and allowed free-run of the master bedroom when I am not sleeping_) play all over my bedroom and I have *watched* a kitten play-play-play and then squat on the bed (_litterbox is ONLY ten feet away in the bathroom_!) to pee while it keeps watching the play-action of its' littermates, and then jump right back into playing as soon as it is done peeing!
Granted, I feel most of these accidents occur with very young kittens, like under 9wks old, and with a single kitten I don't think you'll have that whole 'distraction' problem. If you keep the kitten in a room with the litterbox available I don't forsee any problems. If your home is large, you may want to put a litterbox in a few key locations so the kitten doesn't have to go far to take care of business, and as the kitten grows older and matures, you can remove the boxes until you have the box(es) where you want them to be and the kitten/cat will happily use them.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats on the pending arrival of your new kitty. As far as litter box goes, I would keep him in a small room with his litter box when you aren't there for the first few days and when you are keep a real close eye on him. When he wakes up, put him in his box. When he is done eating, put him in the litter box. Its a lot like teaching a puppy to potty outside or a toddler to potty in the toilet. You have to keep on top of it so that you can ensure success. And like Heidi said, make sure there are several boxes at first so he doesn't have to go far when he does need to go.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

See my Jonah Introduction thread in the Behavior forum for some ideas. I'm a firm believer in confining small people of ALL species to safe areas they can handle, and even if you don't need the intro info, there's lots of pix, etc. in that thread of the setups I've provided for Jonah along the way. He currently has 3 rooms (my bedroom, my bathroom, and a small storage room) when I am away from the house, but he worked up to that. 

When he is free in the whole house w/ the other critters, for several weeks I picked him up and took him to a litterbox every 30 min until he went. Then not again for 90 min or so and then back to the box. He now goes on his own, but when they are little/playing/excited, they just don't know that they HAVE to go until about 20 seconds before they REALLY REALLY REALLY have to go. You know? So there isn't much hope of their getting to the box if it's rooms away. 

Provide a nice, safe environment with toys, beds, litterboxes, etc. and make it easy for him to do what you want him to do and to get into the habits you want him to acquire. Rushing is ALWAYS a mistake with animals or children. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, i really do thanky you for giving up your time to help me out 

It's all exciting now because it's all new to me. I think i'm going to be learning a lot over the next few weeks or so.

Another question to the people out there that have cats with long coats, how do they go about brushing their cats?

I went to a pet shop the other day and bought my brush and the lady behind the counter started telling me this horrible story about how her cat would attack her when she wanted to brush it...etc

Is this also something that I have to do with Chuck when he is small to get used to it?


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, i really do thanky you for giving up your time to help me out 

It's all exciting now because it's all new to me. I think i'm going to be learning a lot over the next few weeks or so.

Another question to the people out there that have cats with long coats, how do they go about brushing their cats?

I went to a pet shop the other day and bought my brush and the lady behind the counter started telling me this horrible story about how her cat would attack her when she wanted to brush it...etc

Is this also something that I have to do with Chuck when he is small to get used to it?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been lucky that my long haired kitties LOVE to be brushed and will run to me when I show them the brush. I think it is best to get young cats accustomed NOW to how you wish to handle them during their lives. Some cats are very sensitive about their skin/fur and you may need to experiment to find the kind of brush he will tolerate. I use a people's boar bristle hair brush and a plastic bristle hair brush for my kitties. I also have a mat-buster. I have a long-toothed rake, but the cats don't like that much at all because it is very 'hard', especially going over any bone-y parts like shoulders and hips.
Short sessions at first, until you can tell if he really likes and enjoys it. You may want to groom him when he is snoozy and not feeling wide-awake and playful.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is definitly better to get them used to it young. We got Tucker (RIP) from the Humane Society when he was already about 9 months old. From the first he would go into a rage when I tried to brush him. I mean a classic growling spitting clawing hissy fit! I resigned myself to cutting out the mats whenever I could sneak the scissors near him. Otherwise, believe it or not, Tucker was a very sweet kitty. (Well maybe not when I tried to give him meds.)

I agree with Heidi that a human brush works the best. Also the Furminatior has worked well for my cats.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok great thank you all..

2 more days!!!!!!!!!  

I spoke to the breeder this morning and she says he is full of energy. She said that she Chuck is also very comfortable with bathing which is nice to hear. He's had all his shots and is eating well.

Man I can't wait!!! Do you guys think that I should make my own scratching post or should I buy one?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would buy one, but if you are handy and need to work off some nervous energy ... go ahead and make one!
If purchasing (or even building) keep in mind that kitties like a *sturdy* post that won't rock or move too much. They also like TALL posts so they can really stretch up. Some cats prefer to scratch horizontally, and I use a "turbo scratcher" which uses round cardboard insets. Some of mine liked carpet covered posts but some didn't. They ALL liked the 4' tall Sisal post. You sorta need to find what Chuck prefers and then provide that for him.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmm, i think I will try making one, could be fun.

Can anyone recommend some sights on how to make them?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I doubt there will be many sites.

Sturdy base = square of wood, large enough to make the post difficult to knock over.
Tall post = plain old 4" (4"x4") post at least 4' tall.
Cover post with carpet or denim or sisal rope or sisal fabric. _I prefer sisal-fabric but it is difficult to find._
You could also make a post out of a natural tree limb that still has bark on it. _Be prepared for the kitty to flake pieces off of it as he scratches it..._ 
To attach the post to the base, probably a pre-drilled hole and long/sturdy screws would work best. I don't think nails work too well, I prefer screws.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

One more day people!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

asterix09 said:


> Hmmm, i think I will try making one, could be fun.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some sights on how to make them?


Honestly, if you're getting the kitten tomorrow, you kinda needed to have a great post yesterday! :lol: It isn't easy to make GOOD ones and you really should have one before the kitten arrives. I would order a one of these ASAP!

http://www.topcatproducts.com/sisal.htm

http://www.purrfectpost.com/

http://www.felixkatniptreecompany.com/our_products (LARGE only)


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

asterix09 said:


> I spoke to the breeder this morning and she says he is full of energy. She said that she Chuck is also very comfortable with bathing which is nice to hear.


Why has she bathed him and why would you need to? Generally the only reason to bathe a cat is if they have fleas or if they are ill. Otherwise, brush him regularly since he's longhaired and let him keep himself clean!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Chuck has arrived!!!!!!

He is an amazing little kitten. Can't believe how much energy this little chap has. He goes crazy round the house pouncing on everything that moves or remotely looks like something he can eat 

He then nods off to sleep for about half an hour and then he is back at it again. He's using his litter tray and eating well and is not at all shy. Such a good climber as I was worried that he wouldn't be able to get up onto the couches, but no hassle for him.

He's just such a bundle of joy :mrgreen:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

asterix09 said:


> Chuck has arrived!!!!!!
> He is an amazing little kitten.
> He's using his litter tray and eating well and is not at all shy.


AWESOME! Sounds like he was *fabulously* socialized and will be a wonderful kitty right from the start! 
Oh, we need PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

So sorry I haven't kept you in the loop since I got Chuck, he's been keeping me so busy 

Here are a few photo's of him, truely am obsessed with him


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwww, what a cutie! Congrats on finally getting him.

About the brushing issue . . . I had a long-hair cat and brushed her every day, which she absolutely loved, with a thing called a Zoom Groom. It's available in PetSmart (although you might be in England, since you referred to Chuck as a "chap"?). Even with daily brushing, though, she developed mats seemingly overnight in places where she wouldn't let me brush her, like her armpit area and between her hind legs. You may find even with regular brushing that he still develops mats that should be shaved off by a vet, because trying to cut them off is tricky and potentially very dangerous to the kitty.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG Chuck is a gorgeous kitten! *swoons*


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh how fun for you!!

Congratulations on his arrival = what a cutie pie he is!!! :luv Enjoy!

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous kitty! He looks like he has cotton candy fur - so soft! What is his personality like?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitty


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

October said:


> Awwww, what a cutie! Congrats on finally getting him.
> 
> About the brushing issue . . . I had a long-hair cat and brushed her every day, which she absolutely loved, with a thing called a Zoom Groom. It's available in PetSmart (although you might be in England, since you referred to Chuck as a "chap"?). Even with daily brushing, though, she developed mats seemingly overnight in places where she wouldn't let me brush her, like her armpit area and between her hind legs. You may find even with regular brushing that he still develops mats that should be shaved off by a vet, because trying to cut them off is tricky and potentially very dangerous to the kitty.


I have found it a bit easier to brush Chuck when he's sleeping, as he is so active when he's awake so can't keep him still  . He hasn't had any mats yet, he grooms himself all the time.

I am actually from South Africa


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous kitty! He looks like he has cotton candy fur - so soft! What is his personality like?


He is unbelievably soft!!! You actually realise how small he actually is when you pick him up. His fur makes him look so much bigger than he really is.

He has a wonderful character. Forever wanting to play and wakes me up every morning with licks on my face. All he wants is attention and could never get bored at playing the same game over and over. 

You eventually realise how attached you can get to animals


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

asterix09 said:


> You eventually realise how attached you can get to animals


Eventually, like in the first 5 seconds?


----------



## Keisha53 (Dec 7, 2009)

asterix09 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So sorry I haven't kept you in the loop since I got Chuck, he's been keeping me so busy
> 
> Here are a few photo's of him, truely am obsessed with him


i am sooo "awwwwww"-ing the 2nd picture.
AAAAAWWWWWWWWWW~~~

He reminds me of my Shaggy (also a chinchilla) when he was still soooo tinyy.
lucky youuu!~ :luv :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We are going through withdrawal! Need! More! Chuck! Pictures!


----------

